
A Curated List of Checklists You Should Save - yingjie
https://github.com/huyingjie/Checklist-Checklist
======
sitkack
checklists are powerful technology akin to feedback. under rated, under used,
and required for almost all human actions.

This looks like it was copied directly from CIA cadet training.

------
bjg
Currently working a very difficult bug... was hoping there would be a
checklist for debugging / postmortem analysis / problem solving.

~~~
Arcsech
For debugging, I recommend this book:
[http://debuggingrules.com](http://debuggingrules.com)

------
mgiannopoulos
It's interesting how GitHub has evolved from a code sharing tool , to more
broad uses for open source content

------
waster
This is a fascinating set of checklists; thanks for sharing it.

~~~
yingjie
You are welcome

